# Blue Buffalo Spa Select vs. Regular Blue Buffalo?



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

What is the difference between the Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control cat food and the Blue Buffalo Weight Control food (bag doesn't say "spa select")? We were at the store today and got a bag of the regular Blue Buffalo Weight control to add to Pearl's mix. Unfortunately, I didn't have my list with me so totally missed the "Spa Formula" part that I see people recommending. This food we bought is 28% protein and 9% fat. Thanks.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Check the expiry date on the bag. 
If memory serves, Blue Buffalo went through a name change to Blue Spa Select, which is what you see most often nowadays. So if your bag says Blue Buffalo, be sure to check the expiry date. Also, which one were you feeding before? There may have been ingredient/process changes which may affect how your hedgie is after consumption(example, may chose not to eat it, may love it more, may cause slight tummy upset). 
Don't hold me to the blue buffalo vs spa select part, I just remember some confusion we had many months ago. Mind you, for all we know, they've decided to change their name back :roll:


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Interesting....the expiration date on the new bag is Oct 15, 2012. 

We've been feeding a mix that we order from Dorman Exotics which contains a mixture of: Authority Indoor Formula, Authority Hairball Control Weight Management Formula, Authority Sensitive Solutions Formula, Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, and Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control Formula.

Pearl is doing fine on it but we are getting near the end of our batch so today we decided to try a few from the store to add in. Along with the Blue Buffalo Weight Control, I also bought Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Sour Light formula and Wellness Indoor Health. 

Variety is the spice of life, right? :lol:


----------

